# BBC Young Composer Competition



## iwritemusic (Jul 8, 2020)

Just saw this by chance, looks like fun!



https://www.bbc.co.uk/bitesize/topics/zhdfscw/articles/zmnk47h



Far too old for this one, but you know what they say:

"You can't always stay young, but you can be inmature for the rest of your life."
-N


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jul 8, 2020)

But....but....I have a dissertation due in 12 days :( :( :(


----------



## micrologus (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 8, 2020)

When they say you have to be a young composer, i'm a young composer compared to Beethoven! lol


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jul 9, 2020)

micrologus said:


>


Same here in Austria


----------



## davetbass (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, I was looking for things to practice on, so I made this (in about a minute, lol)


----------



## Haziel (Nov 27, 2020)

iwritemusic said:


> "You can't always stay young, but you can be inmature for the rest of your life."
> -N



Hell yes. As it should be. 

 But wait...

" *Senior: ages 17-18* "

Ouch that hurts. I guess I'll go play bingo now.


----------

